# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  Видеоконкурсы с проектором или телевизором

## Георг70

Кто делает на различных вечеринках зараннее смонтированые видео конкурсы построенные на фото или видео? Давайте развивать это направление. Хотя оно и требует как предварительных затрат, так и последующих (экран-проектор), но отдача того стоит!

----------


## Курица

> Кто делает на различных вечеринках зараннее смонтированые видео конкурсы построенные на фото или видео? Давайте развивать это направление.


Я- за. Очень хочется послушать мастеров и начать воплощать эти замечательный живые фото"газеты", которые и праздник оживят, и порадуют виновников торжества не единожды, и дадут возможность получить денежное вознаграждение в большем размере, чем обычно!!!
*Георг70*,
сказавши "А", Вам, видно, придется начать...Говорите и "Б", пожалуйста! :Aga:

----------


## Георг70

Я в данном случае не про видеооформление, то есть показ фото и так далее. Это отдельна тема для разговора. В данном случае я о конкурсах. Например, берем фото гостей или известных людей, оставляем от лиц только глаза, по которым надо угадать, кому они принадлежат и далее показываем правильный ответ. Или показываем отрывок из фильма и нужно сказать какой это фильм, или показываем кусок изображения кинопостера, если сразу не отгадали, еще кусок, и в финале правильный ответ. В общем в таком духе. Предлагайте...

----------


## Курица

> Я в данном случае не про видеооформление, то есть показ фото и так далее.


ОГО... :Vah: Так это очень интересно!!! Покажете? Хоть пару фото- и ...принцип! НЕ ПРОСИМ РЫБЫ, просим удочку!:wink:

----------


## Георг70

принцип простой, как в ночных телепрограммах, когда нужно угадать артиста или певца. Это когда глаза или часть лица, а если картина, открывают секторами

----------


## Lizaele

> принцип простой, как в ночных телепрограммах, когда нужно угадать артиста или певца. Это когда глаза или часть лица, а если картина, открывают секторами


Мне кажется будет весело, если угадывать не известную личность, а одного из участников вечеринки. Да еще и срежиссировать фото, чтобы ракурс был неожиданным. Допустим: угадай "чей нога", чей взгляд сей томный и т.д. А когда открывают все фото там достаточно неожиданный снимок всем известного сотрудника или родственника. Аналогично картина. При помощи фотошопа вставить в известную картину известные лица, хорошо бы еще если бы картина в тему. Угадывают произведение, а когда  открывают полностью, бонус - знакомое лицо(ца). И как вариация на тему: "А я милого узнаю по походке..." - снять на видео человека со спины.

----------


## Георг70

Одного угадывать будет мало, а ответ в фотомонтаже - это вкусно!!! Правда надо потрудиться... с фотомонтажем

----------


## Lizaele

> Правда надо потрудиться... с фотомонтажем


Думаю, что новые технологии в любом случае будут требовать затрат не только финансовых, но и творческой энергии.:smile: Удачи в начинаниях!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Мне кажется будет весело, если угадывать не известную личность, а одного из участников вечеринки


 :Ok:

----------


## Анюша

Как в КВН. Взять известный эпизод из известного фильма, выключить звук,и пусть командами озвучивают (как смогут или на заданную тематику...), я когда такое смотрела в КВН, всегда самой свербило попробовать, думаю, я не одна такая:smile:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Возможно эпизоды вовсе не из фильмов, а из раннее отснятых сюжетах о молодых и т.п.

----------


## Георг70

> Как в КВН


предложение хорошее, но во-первых не всегда есть такие таланты въна вечеринке, да и на КВНе, готовятся к этому не один час и не один день.

----------


## Танюсик

Тема действительно интересная. Я как раз этим сейчас и занимаюсь.Готовлю семейный праздник "Супер-молодая бабушка" Один из конкурсов как раз через видеопроектор "Устами младенца" Сходила в детский садик к знакомой воспитательнице,заранее дала детям выучить определение тех или иных слов. Сделала видеозапись,красивые переходы, наложение музыки и получилось очень даже ничего.А бабушки должны угадать о каком слове пытается сказать ребенок.
Например:*Любовь устами младенца.* 
"Что такое любовь?" Ответы, которые они получили, оказались глубже и шире, чем кто-либо мог себе представить. Судите сами: 
"Когда у бабушки начался артрит, она не могла больше наклоняться и красить себе ногти на ногах. Тогда дедушка стал делать это для неё - всё время, даже тогда, когда у него самого начался артрит на руках. Это любовь". (Ребекка - 8 лет). 
"Любовь - это когда девушка надушивается, а парень - одеколонится, и они идут на свидание и нюхают друг друга". (Карл - 5 лет) 
"Любовь - это когда мама готовит кофе для папы, а потом, прежде чем дать ему, отпивает немного, чтобы убедиться, что вкус в порядке". (Дэнни - 7 лет). 
"Любовь - это когда мама даёт папе лучший кусочек курочки". (Илэйн - 5 лет). 
"Я знаю, что моя старшая сестричка любит меня, потому что она отдаёт мне все свои старые платья, а сама вынуждена идти и покупать себе новые". (Лорен - 4 года). 
"Любовь - это когда мама видит папу на унитазе, но не считает, что это противно". (Марк - 6 лет). 
*ШЕРСТЬ*
У рыб этого не может быть. Потому что если они ею покроются, то им будет очень жарко под водой плавать.

*Хвост*
Он приделан к зверям сзади. Например, корова кончается, и начинается он.

*Cчастье*
У детей этого половина на половину. Потому что мама то ругает, то мороженое покупает.

*Телесериал*
Это больше всего нравится женщинам, потому что там всякие захватывающие события происходят. Мужчин, например, убивают по нескольку штук сразу.

*Кипятильник*
В поход его не берут, потому что в лесу трудно найти розетку.

*Бессонница*
Это может быть у невесты. Лежит она ночью и думает: "Какое у меня завтра платье будет? Красивое или нет? А главное - какой у меня завтра муж будет?"

*Аристократы*
Если им предложить мясо тухлое и молоко прокисшее, или хлеб засохший, они обычно отказываются. Говорят, что этого не любят. Вот такие они интеллигентные люди.

*Гадание
Сначала я* собиралась жениться на Яше, но потом я решила погадать на Леву, получилось, что лучше жениться на Антоне.

*Гурман*
Этот человек может на вкус определить, чего не хватает. Например, угостят его пирогом, он попробует и скажет: "А куда из пирога малина подевалась?"

*Джентльмен*
Это то же самое, что и леди. Только мужчина.

*Еда*
Самая вкусная получается у бабушки, у мамы тоже хорошо получается. А папа зато хлеб хорошо режет!

*Жена*
Это девушка, которая готовит мужчине обед, стирает белье и ухаживает за его ребенком.

*Муж*
С этим человеком сложно. Потому что с ним много хлопот... Расходы большие... Подвести тебя этот человек может: например, сначала он был красивый и хороший, а после того, как ты на нем женился, стал ругучим и толстым.

*Жених*
Так дяденьку называют до того, как он женится. А после того, как он женится, его уже называют другими разными словами.

*Интуиция*
У кого она есть, тот к двери подходит и уже сразу чувствует, что за ней его поджидают. И поэтому заранее достает пистолет, врывается и без лишних слов начинает стрелять.

*Круиз*
После него мужчинам и женщинам часто приходится жениться.

*Манекенщица*
Профессия тяжелая, потому что нужно все время сидеть на диете и быстро снимать с себя одежду.

*Овсянка*
Больше всего ее любят англичане. Как они едят эту гадость - я не представляю.

*Поэт*
Приходит к нему муза, а потом опять уходит. И он наполовину рад, а наполовину расстроен. Рад - потому что она приходила, а расстроен, потому что теперь целый год ждать, когда снова придет.

*Псевдоним*
Это артисты придумывают себе какое-нибудь красивое имя, чтобы в программках писать. А у самих - некрасивое. Бывает и у писателей: они сочиняют какие-нибудь стихи, а имя напишут другого писателя.

Если б понять как можно этот клипец сюда  определить...на ваш суд.А еще на начало мероприятия делаю фото видео клип в обычной программе windows Movie Maker.Скачала качественные фото , где в центре бабушка и семья.., разбавила красивыми футажами и фоном пустила песню Любэ БАБУШКА..На начало мероприятия будет очень трогательно смотреться.Когда есть в клубах самые современные технические средства..приподнести мероприятие любое можно очень даже суперски..Спасибо за тему!!!!!

----------

TosyaL (18.08.2017), наталья севрюкова (24.09.2017), Нина Морозова (22.12.2017)

----------


## Lizaele

Чтой-то фантазия разыгралась - 1.Иногда бывают рекламные ролики, видеоряд которых очень далек от рекламируемого предмета. Пускаем без звука и отгадать, что рекламируется. 2. Человек должен разрекламировать предмет, изображенный на экране крупным планом, не видя его и не зная, что там. Зато его (предмет) хорошо видят все присутствующие. Это вариация известного конкурса. 3. По следам Анюши: Показываем отрывки из широко известных всем гостям фильмов и в определенный момент выключаем звук. Нужно вспомнить, какая фраза звучала в этот момент, название фильма, и фамилию актера. Или из той же серии. Показываем кусок фильма и просим вспомнить какая песня звучала фоном.

----------


## Георг70

> Спасибо за тему!!!!!


а вам спасибо за продолжение
то что вы написали существовало (а может и еще идет) у Гуревича в программе "Устами младенца" .По-моему - безпроигрышный вариант! А особенно когда свои дети :)
А вот еще вариант видеоидеи. Для чего угодно. Например, для свадьбы. Пишите интервью с молодыми, задаете вопросы,
сколько у вас в классе было мальчиков? А девочек? Он отвечает мальчиков 17 девочек 23. А сколько стоит пиво от и до? Он отвечает -минимум 2 гривны, максимум 25 гривен и так далее. А вы подставляете свои вопросы - сколько вы мечтаете иметь детей и подклеиваете его ответ мальчиков 17 девочек 23. Сколько будете давать жене на карманные расходы?  и подклеиваете минимум 2 гривны, максимум 25 гривен. И так далее...
А у кого есть еще предложения пишите.... Будет продвигаться дальше!

----------


## Лучик Дон

Часто смотрю программу " Вечерний квартал 95". Украинцы знают эту бывшую команду КВН, которая сейчас сделала своё шоу. Они часто пользуются экраном. Мне очень нравится, когда они показывают фото известных людей с разными эмоциями на лицах, в разных позах, но главное, как они это комментируют!!!
Думаю можно сделать  и на наших праздниках, что-то типа, показывать фото самих виновников торжества и их гостей ( фото можно попросить заранее), где они с прикольными лицами или в необячных позах и давать комментарии.
Например:
- детство было не простое, мылись, где могли ( фото - виновник торжества в детском возрасте сидит в маленьком надувном бассейне на берегу моря)
- Здесь жених сделал невесте предложение ( фото - любое экстремальное. Молодёжь часто любит фотографироваться на краю обрыва или катаясь вместе на тарзанке, или взбираясь на скалу).
И добавить: отказаться она уже не могла...
Думаю, если получить фотки и потом к ним придумать прикольные комментарии, будет классно.

----------


## Георг70

> если получить фотки и потом к ним придумать прикольные комментарии, будет классно.


Уверен классно будет!!! Вот придумать коментарий надо интересный. В случае Квартала -95, там работают профессиональные авторы. Но и среди ведущих уверен, тоже есть хорошие авторы, так что еще раз, поддерживаю!

----------


## ann81

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> а вам спасибо за продолжение
> то что вы написали существовало (а может и еще идет) у Гуревича в программе "Устами младенца" .По-моему - безпроигрышный вариант! А особенно когда свои дети :)
> А вот еще вариант видеоидеи. Для чего угодно. Например, для свадьбы. Пишите интервью с молодыми, задаете вопросы,
> сколько у вас в классе было мальчиков? А девочек? Он отвечает мальчиков 17 девочек 23. А сколько стоит пиво от и до? Он отвечает -минимум 2 гривны, максимум 25 гривен и так далее. А вы подставляете свои вопросы - сколько вы мечтаете иметь детей и подклеиваете его ответ мальчиков 17 девочек 23. Сколько будете давать жене на карманные расходы?  и подклеиваете минимум 2 гривны, максимум 25 гривен. И так далее...
> А у кого есть еще предложения пишите.... Будет продвигаться дальше!



Мы таким образом делаем интервью с молодоженами или именинником. Задаем вопросы вполне обычные, напрмер, сколько тебе было лет, когда ты начал самостоятельно ходить. Он отвечает "Где-то в годик". Музыкант в-тихоря хаписывает ответы именнинника. А после всех вопросов, говоришь, что это интервью было не интерестное, потому что все эти факты про Вас мы и так знали, а вот теперь узнаем то, чего мы не знали. И задаем вопрос "В каком возрасте ты самостоятельно впервые сходил сам себе за пивом?" Музыкант включает запись: "Где-то в годик". И так далее.. Идея из того же 95 Квартала, там они брали интервью у Анни Лорак.

Теперь по проектору(взяла в передаче "Хорошие шутки") Показываем картинку, где нет нижней части. Нужно угадать, что на второй части картинки.Гости могут задавать вопросы, но ведущей отвечает только Да или НЕТ. Например: На верхней части картинки стоит в стойке борец сумо и на что-то или кого-то смотрит.Вопрос:Что на нижней части картинки? А там в итоге оказался гамбургер. Картинки либо ищем интерестные в Интернете либо монтируем сами.

----------


## annuschka

> А вот еще вариант видеоидеи. Для чего угодно. Например, для свадьбы. Пишите интервью с молодыми, задаете вопросы,
> сколько у вас в классе было мальчиков? А девочек? Он отвечает мальчиков 17 девочек 23. А сколько стоит пиво от и до? Он отвечает -минимум 2 гривны, максимум 25 гривен и так далее. А вы подставляете свои вопросы - сколько вы мечтаете иметь детей и подклеиваете его ответ мальчиков 17 девочек 23. Сколько будете давать жене на карманные расходы?  и подклеиваете минимум 2 гривны, максимум 25 гривен. И так далее...
> А у кого есть еще предложения пишите.... Будет продвигаться дальше!



Это по-моему взято с форума(не помню кто автор)
*Интервью с настоящими мужчинами*
1Настоящий вопрос: Автомобиль какой марки вам нравится больше всего? Как он выглядит?
Подставной: Мы знаем, что вы уже подготовили своей жене подарок на день рождения. Раскройте секрет, какой это подарок?
2Настоящий: Сколько стоит автомобиль, который вам нравится?
Подставной: Вы говорите, что вам недавно повысили зарплату?Если не секрет, сколько она составляет?
3Настоящий:Назовите родственников своей жены.
Подставной:Мы знаем, что вы очень любите родственников вашей жены. Скажите, если бы вы выиграли 1 миллион евро, то кто получил бы от вас  некую долю?
4Настоящий:Кто в вашей семье водит машину?(Ответ: в основном я) Подставной:У женщин всего мира есть свои кумиры. А кто мужчина - мечта женщин нашего города?
5Настоящий:Скажите, сколько раз вы смогли бы сейчас подтянуться на турнике? 
Подставной:Скажите, сколько стопок водки вы выпиваете с ура?
6Настоящий:Были ли вы в других городах? И в каких конкретно?
Подставной:И вот такой, интимный вопрос. Все знают, что вы известный Дон Жуан. Есть ли у вас подруги в лругих городах и , если есть, то где именно?
*Благодарим наших мужчин за столь откровенные ответы и просим ваших жен не относится к ним слишком серьёзно...:smile:*

----------

Жар-птица (17.01.2018), Марина0402 (02.03.2021)

----------


## Лучик Дон

> Это по-моему взято с форума(не помню кто автор)
> *Интервью с настоящими мужчинами*
> 1Настоящий вопрос: Автомобиль какой марки вам нравится больше всего? Как он выглядит?
> Подставной: Мы знаем, что вы уже подготовили своей жене подарок на день рождения. Раскройте секрет, какой это подарок?
> 2Настоящий: Сколько стоит автомобиль, который вам нравится?
> Подставной: Вы говорите, что вам недавно повысили зарплату?Если не секрет, сколько она составляет?
> 3Настоящий:Назовите родственников своей жены.
> Подставной:Мы знаем, что вы очень любите родственников вашей жены. Скажите, если бы вы выиграли 1 миллион евро, то кто получил бы от вас  некую долю?
> 4Настоящий:Кто в вашей семье водит машину?(Ответ: в основном я) Подставной:У женщин всего мира есть свои кумиры. А кто мужчина - мечта женщин нашего города?
> ...


Думаю, это можно делать и без проектора.
Накануне свадьбы, юбилея задать эти вопросы и записать на видеокамеру. Потом вырезать себе кусочки с ответами. В зале спрашиваешь, а ответ включает ди-джей. Если не ошибаюсь, такое технически возможно.

----------


## Yalo

> Это по-моему взято с форума(не помню кто автор)
> *Интервью с настоящими мужчинами*
> 1Настоящий вопрос: Автомобиль какой марки вам нравится больше всего? Как он выглядит?
> Подставной: Мы знаем, что вы уже подготовили своей жене подарок на день рождения. Раскройте секрет, какой это подарок?
> 2Настоящий: Сколько стоит автомобиль, который вам нравится?
> Подставной: Вы говорите, что вам недавно повысили зарплату?Если не секрет, сколько она составляет?
> 3Настоящий:Назовите родственников своей жены.
> Подставной:Мы знаем, что вы очень любите родственников вашей жены. Скажите, если бы вы выиграли 1 миллион евро, то кто получил бы от вас  некую долю?
> 4Настоящий:Кто в вашей семье водит машину?(Ответ: в основном я) Подставной:У женщин всего мира есть свои кумиры. А кто мужчина - мечта женщин нашего города?
> ...


Спасибо за розыгрыш. Я подогнала его под юбилей. Заранее записала интервью с юбиляром. Оформила как Внеочередной выпуск новостей по поводу праздника с музыкой из программы время - получилось очень прикольно. Все смеялись. Особенно про женщин в других городах. Юбиляр был дальнобойщиком и вообще любитель попутешествовать.

----------


## lav1979

1. Кроссворд на проекторе (использую постоянно, главное не слишком ного вопросов, чтоб не затягивать, неболее 12)
2. Конкурс "кРЕСЛО". Показываем 3 картинки подряд, по 8 сек каждую. Потом спрашиваем, например, сколько было яблок на 2 картинкЕ ? что держала в руке старушка на 1 картинке? и т.п.
3. Для вечеринок в стиле 60-80-х гг. Показываем плакат агитационный известный того времени -угадываем какая к нему надпись

----------


## NNELL

У меня на "ура" и со взрослыми и с детьми проходит такой конкурс: на экране - зашифрованные имена звезд эстрады (как вариант- сказочных героев), вы должны угадать, кто это. Шифровка простая - буквы я меняю местами по слогам или в любом порядке. Можно делать, как слайд-шоу с 15-20 сек задержкой, или переключать картинку с очередным словом самому.

----------


## ЛенОК009

Здравствуйте! Разрешите к вам присоединиться...
 Если нет проэктора, то можно снять на цифровик в режиме видео камеры те же самые интервью с виновником торжества, а телевизоры сейчас есть во многих кафе, барах. Ведущий ведь уже заранее знает в каком заведении будет проходить банкет и соответствующую программу готовит. А фотоаппарат (всем известно) просто соединяется с телевизором кабелем и вы транслируете на весь экран картинку. Это из самых простых технич средств. Если чуть более профессиональнее то есть такой вариант:
[IMG]http://*********ru/700485m.jpg[/IMG]
подключается к любому телевизору, т.к. в комплект входит много различных шнуров. а преимущества в том, что ты уже не привязан на расстоянии одного метра к телевизору, а с расстояния 7 м. пультиком дистанционного управления работаешь. В этом варианте большой плюс - очень компактная вещица: не больше КПК (проэктор + экран - больше), во вторых проэктор очень дорогая вещь и в случае, если полетит лампа, придется заплатить за нее 70% от стоимости проэктора. :eek:Я, например, себе такое позволить не могу,  :Aga: не знаю как вы? Поэтому мне в свое время рассказали про такую чудесную коробочку и я вам рассказываю, а вы уж в Инете поищите и почитайте. Рада была помочь.:smile:

*Добавлено через 9 часов 32 минуты*
Еще хотела добавить о возможностях этой "коробочки" можно не надо создавать слайд шоу, а там просто есть кнопочка, которая перлистывает фото в различных вариациях: слева направо, справа налево, по диагонали снизу вверх слева и справа, и наоборот, как жалюзи, и много других, кажется, 14 видов. Можно ролик прокрутить, можно из фильмов нарезки пустить, т.к. там стоит HDD как в ноутбуке на 80 гигов (!). Вроде все... 
   Если говорить, для чего еще использую я, прихожу в гости к заказчику, показываю фото с оформлений (аэродизайн), мои оформления свадебных кортежей, ролик с некоторыми моментами на банкетах. В принципе коробочка подключается к монитору ПК, к  ТВ, к DVD на вход. Многофункциональная вещичка.

*Добавлено через 23 часа 1 минуту*
Может кого заинтересовала эта фишка, вот подробнее:

Floston Star Box Media (SM-22-SUAV-RC-SB) 

[IMG]http://*********ru/667756m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## manja

Я на последнем юбилее использовала видеопроектор для эпизода " Герой женщин"
Подготовила с использованием песен его имени на видео ролик...Там  крыски, и инопланетянки, и обезьянка...
А представила я вначале так, что его поздравляют лучшие представительницы человечества...
Получилось очень классно...Тем более что этот эпизод я продлила потом после ролика дальше с женщинами в зале на юбилее...Я описывала это в отчетах...

----------


## NNELL

Дорогие друзья! Очень нужна Ваша помощь! Пишу сценарий развлекательной программы "Телемания" - шуточная игра для "знатоков" телевидения! Уже есть несколько конкурсов: о рекламе, заставках к программам и т.д, но...чего-то не хватает, а именно чего-то более активного, чем угадать, спеть, ответить и т.д. Если у вас есть какие -нибудь идеи, буду очень благодарна!

----------


## Lilu

> Уже есть несколько конкурсов: о рекламе, заставках к программам и т.д,


Чего именно не хватает можно будет понять, когда выложишь то, что у тебя есть

----------


## ЯАлекс

Предлагаю делиться идеями и наработками видео конкурсов, видео подводок и т.д.

Подводка к дискотеке http://MoiDisk.ru/dl2hwf49zq9p
Крылатые фразы
http://MoiDisk.ru/blwoy1ovvg0w
http://MoiDisk.ru/j2ro2g0q8418

Конкурс Угадай по детали

Шприц http://MoiDisk.ru/d3ticzv1jeuo

Если интересно, продолжу....

----------


## Инна Р.

Тут ты у нас впереди планеты всей... наверное, никто пока так активно видеоконкурсы не использует! :frown:

----------


## ЯАлекс

> Тут ты у нас впереди планеты всей... наверное, никто пока так активно видеоконкурсы не использует! :frown:


Да нет, Инна, в личку обращаются, значит с видео работают,а вот сюда почему то не выходят:smile:
На и в новогодней теме с Пигмалионом уже говорили о конкурсах типа "Словами младенца"-жаль тогда уже цейтнот был, некогда было этим озадачится:smile:
Инна, ты же понимаешь, в Питере конкуренция в индустрии развлечений огромная, поэтому и стараюсь,что то новенькое делать, хотя у нас % 40 ведущий экран и проектор уже включают в комплект аппаратуры наравне с звуком, светом, дым.машиной
Так, что присоединяйся:smile::smile::smile:
Да и на фото отчетов с праздников много экранов видел, а это значит, что с ними работают...
А значит нужно, что то новенькое придумывать, у меня в этом плане много идей... а поговорить то ...:smile:

----------


## luna

Я на юбилеях делаю конкурс "Угадай юбиляра во младенчестве":на экране 4-5 фоток детей одинакового возраста.Надо угадать и прокоментировать свой выбор.

----------

Марина0402 (02.03.2021)

----------


## Sens

*ЯАлекс*,
 Просто свои наработки и идеи уже выкладывали в теме "проектор и ведущий" (может, название не точное, не помню). Проектор отличное подспорье в работе!

----------


## ЯАлекс

> *ЯАлекс*,
>  Просто свои наработки и идеи уже выкладывали в теме "проектор и ведущий" (может, название не точное, не помню). Проектор отличное подспорье в работе!


Да я читал эту тему, но призываю проектор и экран использовать,  не только как подспорье, пора и специальные конкурсы делать:smile: Ведь звук мы не только для дискотеки и микрофона используем:smile::smile::smile:




> Я на юбилеях делаю конкурс "Угадай юбиляра во младенчестве":на экране 4-5 фоток детей одинакового возраста.Надо угадать и прокоментировать свой выбор.


По этому типу еще интересен конкурс, как в "хороших шутках", на портреты очки, парики, шляпы и т.д. одеть по одной снимать и отгадывать кто есть кто, очень хорошо на корпоратах проходит

----------


## Sens

> Ведь звук мы не только для дискотеки и микрофона используем


А есть еще области применения?:smile:

----------


## Анолир

> Если интересно, продолжу....


Продолжи, очень интересно :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Инна Р.

*ЯАлекс*,
 Мы с тобой наверное в разных цен. категориях вращаемся... мои клиенты даже ни разу на ролик не согласились... только один юбиляр продвинутый попался... Хотя ты прав - надо предлагать и использовать!!!

----------


## ЯАлекс

> А есть еще области применения?:smile:


Да все музыкальные конкурсы с заранее сдельными нарезками спец. записыными фонограмами, шляпы перетанцовки и т.д:smile: Когда он стали  появляться многие тоже говорили, что это сложно, не для нас и т.д. А это как само сбой разумеющееся :smile::smile::smile:



> Продолжи, очень интересно


Ок завтра продолжу. Призываю присоединяться




> *ЯАлекс*,
>  Мы с тобой наверное в разных цен. категориях вращаемся... мои клиенты даже ни разу на ролик не согласились... только один юбиляр продвинутый попался... Хотя ты прав - надо предлагать и использовать!!!


Инна, мы стоим столько на сколько себя оцениваем. Я согласен, что в маленьком городе возможностей работать в других ценовых категориях вероятно всего меньше. А у нас эта возможность конечно есть:smile: Просто надо все время идти вперед, предлагать что то новое, что то придумывать, вот я на свадьбах при похищении стал предлагать проведение видео моста жених-невеста-похитители, еще ни кто не отказался. :smile: Уверен начнешь вводить эти конкурсы в программу, сможешь и молодых убедить в их необходимости, помоему ты человек увлекающийся и азартный

----------


## Инна Р.

Саш, перспективу я вижу - но вот своей аппаратуры у меня нет, а зависеть от зала, от дяди, который то со звуком включит, то без звука... я не люблю! Поэтому приходится тормоить. Если б у меня проектор был - я бы предлагала и мысли бы в эту сторону заработали, а пока примитив:
в качестве конкурсов я бы разработала викторину про виновников - заранее записать правильные ответы на вопросы из уст этих виновников, а на банкете - выслушивать разные версии и уж потом включать, особенно для юбилеев это бы покатило, при условии что вопросы интересные.
А вообще я итак тащу невозможное - сама веду, муж музыку включает - а подбор музыки и к программе и к дискотеке - на мне. Сын снимает - а монтирую я сама... мне уже не разорваться, поэтому в такие сложные вещи пока не вдаюсь! Тут нужна команда!

----------


## ЯАлекс

Продолжаю
Угадай по детали
портсигар
http://MoiDisk.ru/y97u37rrl1ft

храните деньги в сберегательной кассе
http://MoiDisk.ru/vae5m1e9y51j

надо федя
http://MoiDisk.ru/skg15gxmqbi5

Для программы Оскар:
заставка
http://MoiDisk.ru/bpf99u6us1ir

Аплодисменты на проход по "красной" дорожке
http://MoiDisk.ru/kjh8z60serbq

----------


## Анолир

*ЯАлекс*, хотел высказать еще одно мнение. Например, фраза "...где деньги лежат?" Там желательно музыку включать только тогда, когда идет фраза, а на мальчике уже выключать. То же самое, где Вицин. Музыку нужно включать, когда он начинает говорить, а не когда камера на него еще наезжает. Чисто мое ИМХО:)

----------


## ЯАлекс

Спасибо за конструктивную критику :smile:

----------


## kiss9

Приветик всем! ребята скажите, а не тяжеловато возить с собой проектор, экран? Я просто представила как я еще к аппаратуре буду это в машину запихивать! Да и еще у нас некоторые рестораны и кафе даже шар-сюрприз весить не разрешают, а тем более экран. Вы с такой проблемой не сталкивались?

----------


## Ласкина

[IMG]http://*********org/300314m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
заставка на экране на весь вечер на тему Церемония вручения премии "Свадьба года"

----------

наталья севрюкова (24.09.2017)

----------


## ЯАлекс

> Приветик всем! ребята скажите, а не тяжеловато возить с собой проектор, экран? Я просто представила как я еще к аппаратуре буду это в машину запихивать! Да и еще у нас некоторые рестораны и кафе даже шар-сюрприз весить не разрешают, а тем более экран. Вы с такой проблемой не сталкивались?


Дарья у меня ДЖ он же видео режиссер- мужчины, поэтому справляются без проблем, да и с ресторанами проблем честно говоря не бывает, экраны либо на штативе, либо на раме, проектор на штативе. а шар-сюрприз не всегда есть к чему крепить и после него довольно таки много мусора, особенно если он с лепестками. Конечно и у нас есть площадки, которые даже свой звук не дают привозить, но я стараюсь не работать на таких площадках, уж очень много проблем это может повлечь во время программы:smile:

----------


## klass

Привет всем! Вот, проявляюсь иногда.... 
Можно использовать экран еще в конкурсах для создания "ТЕНИ". Как театр теней (типа сказки) - хорошо на корпоративах. Еще появилась передача "Крокодил" по МузТВ: там как раз есть конкурс, когда нужно показать за экраном слово (народ видит тень). Я редко смотрю телевизор, нечаянно наткнулась на эту передачу (больше не видела...). Прикольно. Динамично.

----------


## снаряд

Возможности для проведения т.н. "экранных" конкурсов и игр безграничны.
Очень поднимает уровень любого мероприятия. 
Можно делать всё: от угадай песнб по нескольким словам или по картинке, потом спой (караоке на экране), до угадай что расположено на второй половине картинки (как в "Хороших шутках"). И т.д.
А насчёт "неудобно таскать" - во всём нужна привычка.

----------


## jonis

Доброго времени суток,дорогие форумчане.С коллегами активно используем медиатехнологии на праздниках,вот только после 3-4х мероприятий поменяли проектор на LCD панель 42", поставить можно куда угодно, достаточно хорошая видимость изображения,возможно,это индивидуально для каждого, но у нас в городе оказалось из 14 заведений где можно нормально установить экран и навести на него проектор, да так, что бы весь вечер не подпрыгивать,думая о том, что бы никто не зацепился за провода проектора, можно в трех заведениях. громоздить конструкцию, где проектор будет на высоте и соответственно все коммуникации для него. сильно хлопатно... Поэтому остановились на ЖКашке. Делаем поздравление от президента (переозвучиваем), прямые репортажи из различных мест (поздравления и т.д., прописанные), конкурс "Угадай по словам песню" "Вставь слово в тост", "Караоке" "Вопросы по фильмам" и т.д.
обязательно небольшое видео из фото молодых и инсталяция изображений в тематику праздника.
Что еще интересного посоветуете,выше написанное читал,с хорошими шутками и прочими передачами все понятно, может еще кто чего-нибудь пробовал? :Aga:

----------


## снаряд

> Мне кажется в таком плане можно  сделать игру-гадание. ПМС - первый месяц после свадьбы и т.д. Вопросы задает ведущий, Например, как вы думаете, что вас ждет в первый месяц после свадьбы?, Молодые могут отвечать фразами из фильмов, мультиков, рекламы, либо фразой из песни.


всё конечно здорово, вот только абривеатура "ПМС" не очень благозвучна:biggrin:
могут не так понять...

----------


## Svetlana tamada

> Что еще интересного посоветуете,выше написанное читал


Я с удовольствием посоветовала бы,  но я среди вас еще такая непродвинутая. Спасибо всем за идеи и подсказки.

----------


## Расияна

Игра Что? Где? Когда? - это мой первый опыт использования проектора. http://narod.ru/disk/22798478000/что...ля.rar.html

----------

Fomkina (07.11.2018), Жар-птица (17.01.2018), наталья севрюкова (24.09.2017)

----------


## Вета

Для себя твёрдо решила приобрести проэктор, особенно после Выпускного, где использовали и фрагменты уже смонтированных клипов с последнего звонка и уроков, и видео-конкурсы, и текст "Заклинания студентов", и просто как декорацию к соответствующим моментам. 
Но так как основная наша работа - это свадьбы, упор надо делать на свадебную тематику. 
Я, конечно, для вас сейчас не новость скажу, но, кажется, для себя я изобрела велосипед, надо только с детальками додумать...Тематические свадьбы для меня всегда были желанной роскошью - если делать, то делать на отлично, а не можешь ([I]по разным  причинам, _в основном материальным[_/I])- не делай! Так вот, думаю, что с экранной поддержкой можно делать разнообразные тематические свадьбы, и не вываливаться из бюджета.
Вот, к примеру, свадьба в стиле вручения "Оскар" - НАДО:1. Подобрать соответствующие заставки; 2. Красную дорожку (видела на фото у наших девчонок , если не ошибаюсь, у Ларико,  - класс!); 3. Статуэтки (пока сложно, будем думать где искать).4 Продумать видео-конкурсы. Например, "В номинации "Музыкальный фильм года" представлены мюзиклы: 1 - "Нотердам де Пари"! - и показывается отрывочек из него не больше 30 сек.; 2 - Мюзикл  "Кошки"....отрывочек.; 3 - Музыкальная сказка "Царевна-Несмеяна" , которую вы увидите прямо сейчас. В главных действующих ролях: свидетель (можно фото на экран), свидетельница и любой солидный мужчина из числа наших гостей.
Разыгрывается музыкальная сказка-экспромт.
И в конце - на экране показываем претендентов на эту премию и -  либо открывается конверт, либо по аплодисментам определяем победителя. Конечно же - НАШИ победили!
Но вот что-то в этом ключе. 
Может, номинации по певцам: Киркоров, Басков, Кобзон и ЖЕНИХ, который споёт Серенаду для любимой.
Кино-жанр "Экшн" или "Приключения" - кража невесты с пиратами...
Можно и нужно исходить из того, что уже есть в арсенале, используется, + подкрепление экрана - будет супер!

Ну, пока это только размышления, но надо с чего-то начинать!

Ребята, откликнитесь, кто уже проводит свадьбы в стиле "Оскар" - мне очень понадобятся ваши практические советы!!!

----------


## NIKSONN

Всем доброго времени суток. Купила себе проектор за 100 000 ровно, а пользоваться так и не умею, подскажите пожалуйста, какими програмками пользоваться, идей у меня масса, скоро корпоративы, а материала нет.

----------


## ZAVCLUB

очень интересная тема , я тоже хочу провести на новогоднем корпоративе танцы из фильмом нарезки из криминального чтива, служебный роман , кавказская пленница , ирония судьбы , но начала резать и почему-то не получается . Может у кого есть готовое поделитесь если не жалко, и еще вопрос к тем кто подобное проводит, сколько по времени должен быть отрывок , чтобы не затягивать просмотр и воспроизведение?

----------


## о-л-я

> Возможно эпизоды вовсе не из фильмов, а из раннее отснятых сюжетах о молодых и т.п.


Очень сложная вещь озвучка, если у тебя нет дара сочинять, отстой получается. Прошла такие вещи в разного масштаба мероприятиях - убедилась на все сто!!

----------


## Наталья Стадник

Очень люблю конкурсы с использованием видео, поэтому использую их в работе часто.

В прошлом году начинали программу  , посвящённую Дню влюблённых, с видео заставки. Перед выходом ведущей выключался свет, на экране под песню Элвиса Пресли "Only you" демонстрировался видеоряд нарезок из фильмов, мультфильмов с поцелуями. Причём нарезки были как с романтическими поцелуями, так и комическими. Например, из фильма "Карнавальная ночь", когда главный герой стоит с закрытыми глазами и просит девушку поцеловать его, а вместо этого получает поцелуй от мужчины-рабочего, проходящего мимо; поцелуй бешеной белки и лисы из "Ледникового периода" и т.д. 

К открытию ресторана готовили такой конкурс с использованием видео. На экране телевизора отрывок фильма, где накрыт стол. Нужно отгадать кто из киногероев сейчас будет за ним обедать. Зрители отгадывают,- показываем отрывок с правильным ответом. Например, фильм "Иван Васильевич меняет профессию" со знаменитой баклажанной икрой; "12 стульев"- что Бог послал и т.д.

----------


## Apch-hi

Вчера ходила на концерт "УЕздного города" и у них такой номер был с проектором где фото деформировались и превращались в новое изображение (мне понравился): подводка: человек который выпил - меняется в лице и далее на экране (примеры того что запомнила) фото Ксении Собчак -> в итоге получается лошадь, Лукашенко - Сталин, Гитлер - кот из Шрэка...

Кто-нибудь знает с помощью какой программы так можно сделать?

----------


## Наталья Стадник

Недавно посмотрела "Супердискотеку 90-х с MTV" . Мне очень понравились видео блоки, которые использовались в концерте! "Модные вещи того времени", "Хит- парад сериалов, популярных в 90-е" и т.д.! Вообще проект будет полезен всем, кто готовит программу о 90-ых или часто в работе использует видео конкурсы"

----------


## annuschka

> Кто-нибудь знает с помощью какой программы так можно сделать?


Хорошая прога для таких вещей FantaMorph от Abrosoft. Таким же Макаром можно например показать превращение юнного Юбиляра в сегодняшнего и т.д.

----------


## Lena65

..............................,,,,..,,,,,,,,)))))))))))))))  :Blink:  http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v...&vq=large#t=64

----------


## Apch-hi

> Хорошая прога для таких вещей FantaMorph от Abrosoft. Таким же Макаром можно например показать превращение юнного Юбиляра в сегодняшнего и т.д.


Спасибо, скачала, попробовала... Классно! Только разбираться надо что к чему.  :flower:

----------


## lilia-13

> Всем доброго времени суток. Купила себе проектор за 100 000 ровно, а пользоваться так и не умею, подскажите пожалуйста, какими програмками пользоваться, идей у меня масса, скоро корпоративы, а материала нет.


Самая сподручная программа Power Point из Microsoft пакета. С её помощью можно разрабатывать замечательные презентации и применять эфекты. На юбилее моего будущего мужа я просто собрала вопросы как анкету о именинике и приводила к ним 4 возможных ответа. При помощи программы я сперва высвечивала вопрос, а потом по очереди каждый ответ, на подобе, как в игре "милионер". Так гости видят все примеры возможных ответов и могут ещё пообсуждать, а если просто сказать ответы, то пока уже прочитал последний вариант, первый уже забылся и надо всё повторять заново.

----------


## Наталья Стадник

> К открытию ресторана готовили такой конкурс с использованием видео. На экране телевизора отрывок фильма, где накрыт стол. Нужно отгадать кто из киногероев сейчас будет за ним обедать. Зрители отгадывают,- показываем отрывок с правильным ответом. Например, фильм "Иван Васильевич меняет профессию" со знаменитой баклажанной икрой; "12 стульев"- что Бог послал и т.д.


Вот видео с этого конкурса. Думаю, фильмы узнаваемы...
http://narod.ru/disk/10701399001/%D0...D0%BC.rar.html

----------

afgalka (06.07.2016), zemavokal (27.01.2016), наталья севрюкова (24.09.2017)

----------


## mirniy

мы тож стараемся активно использовать проектор+экран...пока вот что используем
на свадьбах "Повтори КИНО" - отрезки из кф "Свадьба в малиновке" танец в ту степь))) ( там, где...Вашу ручку бите.....)))
и отрезок из кф "приключения Шурика" ( там где они кушаю и учат) Прикольно особенно когда народ мажет горчичку (если есть) Под Выражение - "Горчички?, Угу!)))))
На выпускном использовал интерактивную игру "Бутылочка" Есть в инете...там прописаны уже фанты...можно для разнообразия включить в сценарий
На работе в санатории используем также интерактивные игры.."Верю не Верю"..Кто хочет стать миллионером? и Рекорды Гиннеса...
Будут вопросы-задавайте...сча буду здесь чаще))

ААААААА...забыл...
на всем мероприятия делаем слайд шоу из виновников торжества...Идет отпадно...Главное в нужное время включить)) Диск просят потом со слайд шоу))
Ну и караоке....на выпускных..и на работе... НА свадьбах и корпоративах, юбилеях...чтото нам  не нравится)))

----------


## mirniy

Вроде уже ж есть подобная ветка??? зачем много..нужно объединить эти веточки...
Еще разок скажу..на юбилее и на свадьбе очень к месту сделанное за ранее слайд шоу с наложенной музыкой.
Если свадьба..то я делаю фото со стороны молодого (начиная с детских, там где он со своей семьей, крестными) потом молодая,звтем совместные.
На юбилеях: там все по рубрикам-детство, юность, учеба, армия итд итп....
Разбавляет сценарий, люди наевшись, натанцевавшись, навеселившись очень не против посидеть мин 15 в темноте и вспомнить молодость...
Рекомендую так сказать, и не обязательно "навешивать" на слайдшоу много всяких рюшечек, эффектов..
Создание слайдшоу у меня занимает около часа, если не сканировать фото.
Успехов!

----------


## Дмитрий Малахов

> Я на юбилеях делаю конкурс "Угадай юбиляра во младенчестве":на экране 4-5 фоток детей одинакового возраста.Надо угадать и прокоментировать свой выбор.


 Замечательно придумано! самое главное интересно!




> Возможности для проведения т.н. "экранных" конкурсов и игр безграничны.
> Очень поднимает уровень любого мероприятия. 
> Можно делать всё: от угадай песнб по нескольким словам или по картинке, потом спой (караоке на экране), до угадай что расположено на второй половине картинки (как в "Хороших шутках"). И т.д.
> А насчёт "неудобно таскать" - во всём нужна привычка.


Поддерживаю, коллега!




> Для себя твёрдо решила приобрести проэктор, особенно после Выпускного, где использовали и фрагменты уже смонтированных клипов с последнего звонка и уроков, и видео-конкурсы, и текст "Заклинания студентов", и просто как декорацию к соответствующим моментам. 
> Но так как основная наша работа - это свадьбы, упор надо делать на свадебную тематику. 
> Я, конечно, для вас сейчас не новость скажу, но, кажется, для себя я изобрела велосипед, надо только с детальками додумать...Тематические свадьбы для меня всегда были желанной роскошью - если делать, то делать на отлично, а не можешь ([I]по разным  причинам, _в основном материальным[_/I])- не делай! Так вот, думаю, что с экранной поддержкой можно делать разнообразные тематические свадьбы, и не вываливаться из бюджета.
> Вот, к примеру, свадьба в стиле вручения "Оскар" - НАДО:1. Подобрать соответствующие заставки; 2. Красную дорожку (видела на фото у наших девчонок , если не ошибаюсь, у Ларико,  - класс!); 3. Статуэтки (пока сложно, будем думать где искать).4 Продумать видео-конкурсы. Например, "В номинации "Музыкальный фильм года" представлены мюзиклы: 1 - "Нотердам де Пари"! - и показывается отрывочек из него не больше 30 сек.; 2 - Мюзикл  "Кошки"....отрывочек.; 3 - Музыкальная сказка "Царевна-Несмеяна" , которую вы увидите прямо сейчас. В главных действующих ролях: свидетель (можно фото на экран), свидетельница и любой солидный мужчина из числа наших гостей.
> Разыгрывается музыкальная сказка-экспромт.
> И в конце - на экране показываем претендентов на эту премию и -  либо открывается конверт, либо по аплодисментам определяем победителя. Конечно же - НАШИ победили!
> Но вот что-то в этом ключе. 
> Может, номинации по певцам: Киркоров, Басков, Кобзон и ЖЕНИХ, который споёт Серенаду для любимой.
> Кино-жанр "Экшн" или "Приключения" - кража невесты с пиратами...
> ...


 Добрый день. Я не раз проводил свадьбы и мероприятия в стиле "Оскар", если интересно - пожалуйста пишите в личку с удовольствием поделюсь своими наработками и идейками!




> ..............................,,,,..,,,,,,,,)))))))))))))))  http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v...&vq=large#t=64


Ну очень пошло! на выпускном мона такую штуку сделать, но на свадьбе не поймут! ваще никак :)))




> мы тож стараемся активно использовать проектор+экран...пока вот что используем
> на свадьбах "Повтори КИНО" - отрезки из кф "Свадьба в малиновке" танец в ту степь))) ( там, где...Вашу ручку бите.....)))
> и отрезок из кф "приключения Шурика" ( там где они кушаю и учат) Прикольно особенно когда народ мажет горчичку (если есть) Под Выражение - "Горчички?, Угу!)))))
> На выпускном использовал интерактивную игру "Бутылочка" Есть в инете...там прописаны уже фанты...можно для разнообразия включить в сценарий
> На работе в санатории используем также интерактивные игры.."Верю не Верю"..Кто хочет стать миллионером? и Рекорды Гиннеса...
> Будут вопросы-задавайте...сча буду здесь чаще))


Респект! данке!

----------


## Дмитрий Малахов

> 


Согласен!




> Как в КВН. Взять известный эпизод из известного фильма, выключить звук,и пусть командами озвучивают (как смогут или на заданную тематику...), я когда такое смотрела в КВН, всегда самой свербило попробовать, думаю, я не одна такая:smile:
> 
> *Добавлено через 1 минуту*
> Возможно эпизоды вовсе не из фильмов, а из раннее отснятых сюжетах о молодых и т.п.


Это очень старая КВНская наша шутка! мы иногда так в тесных компаниях прикалываемся! не знаю получится ли у гостей! может у некоторых плоховато с юмором или со скоростью речи!  в общем, идея для мероприятия неплохая, но надо испытывать :))))0




> Часто смотрю программу " Вечерний квартал 95". Украинцы знают эту бывшую команду КВН, которая сейчас сделала своё шоу. Они часто пользуются экраном. Мне очень нравится, когда они показывают фото известных людей с разными эмоциями на лицах, в разных позах, но главное, как они это комментируют!!!
> Думаю можно сделать  и на наших праздниках, что-то типа, показывать фото самих виновников торжества и их гостей ( фото можно попросить заранее), где они с прикольными лицами или в необячных позах и давать комментарии.
> Например:
> - детство было не простое, мылись, где могли ( фото - виновник торжества в детском возрасте сидит в маленьком надувном бассейне на берегу моря)
> - Здесь жених сделал невесте предложение ( фото - любое экстремальное. Молодёжь часто любит фотографироваться на краю обрыва или катаясь вместе на тарзанке, или взбираясь на скалу).
> И добавить: отказаться она уже не могла...
> Думаю, если получить фотки и потом к ним придумать прикольные комментарии, будет классно.


Елена - вы правы! получилось ну оооооочень весело! но мы готовились к подобной игре практически пару недель, и это я вам скажу не легкое задание!

----------


## Анастасия flu

Очень интересные конкурсы описали на самом деле новое дыхание. В теме свадьба-конкурсы на розогрев у меня тоже описан теле конкурс "Третьяковская галлерея" с картинками

----------


## didistudio

Ребята, открыл эту ветку, вижу материала много, читать правда некогда, много флуда. Может кто-то соберёт в один пост все предложения. Я сейчас тож попробую что-нибудь придумать. Купил плазму, решил проектор не таскат ь, с плазмой удобнее. Поэтому вот есть необходимость, чтоб его отбить скорее.

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Может кто-то соберёт в один пост все предложения.


В один пост не собирал.. но идеи выставленные уже есть у меня в теме  :Yes4:  "Использование видеосредств (видеоэкранов) на мероприятиях! "...  приглашаю  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Derisive: ... всех http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...FF%F2%E8%FF%F5!

----------

Fomkina (07.11.2018)

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

> Ну очень пошло! на выпускном мона такую штуку сделать, но на свадьбе не поймут! ваще никак :)))


Мне кажется и на выпускном не пойдёт!Вы представляете глаза родителей :Vah: , когда их дети будут ЭТО проделывать?!...или вы имели ввиду для участников-учителей,директора? :Taunt:  Такие игры только для ОЧЕНЬ тесных компаний! :Smile3:

----------


## anusha

На день влюбленных.мы на экране показывали вкалдыши от жвачки "love is.." без надписи.присутствующие должны были сами составить эти надписи.каких вариантов только не было)))

----------


## Ирха Андрей

Есть еще с веб камерами конкурс на проекторе. Называется флеш игры, очень интересно проходят

----------


## KAlinchik

> Называется флеш игры, очень интересно проходят


можно подробней?

----------


## lga0605

Вот такой простенький и очевидный аттракцион - поздравление от любимых персонажей. Переозвучить ролики из фильмов и мультфильмов. Конечно, следует проявить творчество и чувство юмора. что бы не тупо поздравить, а развеселить неожиданной шуткой, смешными фразами.

----------


## Матильда 1967

> Вот такой простенький и очевидный аттракцион - поздравление от любимых персонажей. Переозвучить ролики из фильмов и мультфильмов. Конечно, следует проявить творчество и чувство юмора. что бы не тупо поздравить, а развеселить неожиданной шуткой, смешными фразами.




А поподробнее?

----------


## Ирха Андрей

> можно подробней?


Я могу объяснить суть, видел на видео сам. Ставятся 2 -3 камеры, запускается игра лодка, допустим. Вызывается 3 человека, они ставятся на против камер и оказываются, на одной линии в своей лодке,  руками они должны гребсти, кто быстрее гребет, тот соответственно на экране (это понастоящему) обгоняет.   И так очень много игр, могут быть плавцы, птицы и т.д.

----------


## KAlinchik

> видел на видео сам


Андрей, есть ссылка на видео?

----------


## Kudesnik76

Мы постоянно используем в своей работе проектор.
У нас идет предварительная съемка гостей, монтаж, и обязательно неудавшиеся дубли в конце ролика (как в фильмах Джекки Чана).
Времени занимает прилично, но это более серьезно, чем просто задавать вопросы "экрану"....
Опробывали "Путина" и на свадьбе, и на новогоднем корпорате, и на ДР, и даже на выпускном.
Везде пользуется огромнейшим успехом.
Наш вариант интервью с Путиным: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwdUd...feature=colike

----------


## Матильда 1967

Ну какие вы МОЛОДЦЫ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Здорово!!!!!!!!!!!!
И естесственно.....а есть запись,где один Путин?
Раз пошло такое дело......колитесь!Делитесь!
Заманили......А-А-А-А такое хочу!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## oga

Такая игра:на экране показываются картинки , которые соответствуют словам из песни, до тех пор пока не отгадают.Когда отгадают , звучит музычка  под эту картинку.Басков."Я буду руки твои целовать".

Черные глаза.

Это я только начала воплощать этот конкурс.Думаю, какие песни взять.

----------


## Kudesnik76

> И естесственно.....а есть запись,где один Путин?
> Раз пошло такое дело......колитесь!Делитесь!
> Заманили......А-А-А-А такое хочу!!!!!!!!!!!!


Запись-то есть, но она не порезана на сюжеты (т.е. нарезок именно видео файлов нет).
Весь ролик загонялся в Corel VideoStudio и в этой программе резался на сюжеты. Сюжеты сохранялись именно в формате этой проги.
За основу бралась 4-х часовая ежегодная программа общения Путина с гражданами.

----------


## юрик71

> Девочки и мальчики ))) Дублирую ссылку сюда, может кому пригодится. Сделала нарезки из к/ф, где герои танцуют.
> 
> http://files.mail.ru/EX3YEW - Здесь из криминального чтива.
> 
> http://files.mail.ru/L0K0OD - здесь: 
> 
> Вальс (Война и мир).avi
> Вальс (Место встречи изменить нель.avi
> Гопак (Свадьба в МАлиновке).avi	
> ...


ссылки уже битые! *Кошка* кинь еще раз Криминальное чтиво!

----------


## jonis

Начали делать караоке "Гимн семьи", после того как очаг на свадьбе зажгли,предлагаем гостям и молодым исполнить гимн. На фоне фото бегут слова,есть голос певцов записанный,но самое главное гости поют. Эффект бегущих слов,как в караоке,сами делаем в sony vegas. Душевно получается.

Да,кстати, провожу "Кто хочет стать молодоженом" Игра на основе "Миллионера" презентация в стиле этой передачи и вопросики то невесте про жениха,то наоборот

----------


## KAlinchik

> Да,кстати, провожу "Кто хочет стать молодоженом" Игра на основе "Миллионера" презентация в стиле этой передачи и вопросики то невесте про жениха,то наоборот


поделитесь?

----------


## jonis

Могу,только позже. Адрес почты?

11

KAlinchik,чего то я тут понатыкал. Не могу удалить посты...почту вижу,отправлю.

Друзья,ребенок понажимал ,что -то,и я не могу удалить,может кто подскажет как? А то только "редактирование" или вообще только "ответ"

----------


## Ksenia Masterpr

Друзья! Помогите! Уже второй день мучаюсь! На Новый год хочу провести конкурс! Озвучка видео картинки новой текстовкой! Включается отрывок из известной киноленты без звука, а участники по новому озвучивают видео ряд! (новогодняя тема)

----------


## Elenka_m

> Очень люблю конкурсы с использованием видео, поэтому использую их в работе часто.
> 
> К открытию ресторана готовили такой конкурс с использованием видео. На экране телевизора отрывок фильма, где накрыт стол. Нужно отгадать кто из киногероев сейчас будет за ним обедать. Зрители отгадывают,- показываем отрывок с правильным ответом. Например, фильм "Иван Васильевич меняет профессию" со знаменитой баклажанной икрой; "12 стульев"- что Бог послал и т.д.


Делаю подобную видео-викторину по фильмам Гайдая. Задаю вопрос (н-р, В фильме "Кавказская пленница" в какую игру с желающими играл Балбес?), получаю ответ, показываю отрывок из фильма. Очень весело и интересно проходит.

----------


## yurgesovna

> Колян танцует лучше всех!  http://files.mail.ru/V33T7U для проектора танец (правда коротковат наверно) или нет? Может попробовать  сложить 2 и наложить музыку?


 СОБИРАЮ АНАЛИЗ мОчи ПАЦЦТАЛОМ- сегодня заступила на сутки а ведь ночером глазик не прикрыла .телек не выключила  а там этот корридос,мать его,пять  разоу за ночь , в рекламе,но это не самое страшное!!! хуже то,что именно на этот пассадобль я просыпалась и ржала,как перепуганная от его телодвижений.но речь не об этом- у КОЛИ БУГАКОВА,  теме УСПЕХ ПРАЗДНИКА или НИКА ПЛЮС есть видеотанцевальные конкурсы,думаю,что этот момент из РЕАЛЬНЫХ ПАЦАНОВ будет достойным дополнением ИДУ ИСКАТЬ В ЗАКРОМАХ КОЛИНЫ ШЕДЕВРЫ

----------


## ненька

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ. Посмотрите манок с картами. Кто такое проводит может уже?

----------

Fomkina (07.11.2018), Natali-S (17.07.2018)

----------


## prozerpina65

> ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ. Посмотрите манок с картами. Кто такое проводит может уже?


Супер! Ведущий молодец! Так *вкусно* проводит!!! И манок интересный. Правда, вот эти стулья уже столько времени хочется, а до сих пор боюсь проводить.

----------


## Alenanz

> Правда, вот эти стулья уже столько времени хочется, а до сих пор боюсь проводить.


Я когда проводила первый раз тоже боялась. Но прошло все замечательно! Главное мужчин постройнее выбрать:)
А манок с картами действительно здоровский. Где-то читала что-то подобное, но не обратила внимание. Лучше один раз увидеть...
*ненька*, Алёна, спасибо за ролик.

----------


## olgaring

:Yes4: Карты - отличный манок, пробовала много лет назад , прочитала в книге " Школа тамады". Только у меня ещё ,по мастям обнимались, по цвету целовались или наоборот  :Grin: . но фишка хорошая :Ok:

----------


## Наталья Стадник

> Посмотрите манок с картами. Кто такое проводит может уже?


Алена, спасибо за манок! Настоящая находка! Обязательно возьмем на вооружение! А хороший манок, порой, задает тон всей игре или конкурсу!

----------


## elen-ka20

И от меня спасибо и за манок, и за пинок: давно обдумываю одну игру, а тут посомтрела и  пазл сложился...

----------


## ненька

> Настоящая находка! Обязательно возьмем на вооружение!


Наташ, а мне видится это действие на свадьбе после первого танца. И карты будут раздавать молодые, причем красные женщинам , черные - мужчинам. А в итоге получим две команды, женскую и мужскую и перетанцовка, мужчины - женщины.

----------


## Natir

> Наташ, а мне видится это действие на свадьбе после первого танца. И карты будут раздавать молодые, причем красные женщинам , черные - мужчинам. А в итоге получим две команды, женскую и мужскую и перетанцовка, мужчины - женщины.


Алена, если МЖ каждый собирает свою команду, зачем тогда карты - никакой интриги вроде и нет. А с картами хорошая суета, да если с Олиными обнималками-целовалками -вообще супер. Я бы ещё перетанцовку разнообразила выходом сначала циферек 6-7-8-9-10, потом картинок валет-дама-король-туз, потом ещё какую-нибудь комбинацию замутила, а в конце - вся группа выходит, вот тогда будет похоже на настоящую карточную тусовку. :Yahoo:

----------


## elen-ka20

А я вот что собственно хочу сделать-если кто смотрел такой фильмец "Метод Хитча",там еать в финале интересрый танцеальный момент.Вот хочу сделать фишку финальную для банкета такую .И мне бы тоже как раз подошёл набор гостей М и Ж .Согласна,что если всё будут знать что и как ,то эффект не будет таким..Интрига  заставляет людей заинтересованно смотреть во все глаза и думать  "а что будет дальше?"..Это важно..А если тихонько шепнуть на ушко тем,кто раздаёт ,тогда и интрига сохраниться, и карты точно можно будет распределить между М и Ж по равну...Я вот при первом случаи хочу попробовать так сделать ..Посмотрим ,что получится

----------


## Natir

> А если тихонько шепнуть на ушко тем,кто раздаёт ,тогда и интрига сохраниться, и карты точно можно будет распределить между М и Ж по равну...Я вот при первом случаи хочу попробовать так сделать ..Посмотрим ,что получится


Лена, если я правильно поняла, шепнуть: ты раздаёшь карты для М, ты- для Ж. И у тебя 2 команды, равные по численности. Т. е . гостей может быть сколько угодно, но раздав 36 карт, мы получаем по 18М и 18Ж. Так?  А если М меньше18, а Ж (как правило) больше в зале? Расшифруй, плиииииз, задумку. :Yes4:

----------


## ненька

> Алена, если МЖ каждый собирает свою команду,


Так в начале они ж не знают, почему м-черные, ж - красные. Можно и не говорить об этом вслух. и начать так же сначала 6,7, 8 потом масти, и только потом уже черные - красные. У каждого свое видение этого момента. Надо пробовать, на практике будет видно.

----------


## elen-ka20

Ну да   именно шепнуть..Если я правильно поняла,то девчёнки раздают как масти, так и 6.7,  и т.д.всем подряд..Потому когда начинают спрашивать "а где короли, ", то слышны и Ж , и М голоса. Это значит ,что раздают кому попадёт...В принципе если пол для игры  НЕ важен,то можно и не заморачиваться...А если для игрушки нужны именно команды,то  лучше тихонько шепнуть..Надеяться ,что сообразят -не сообразаят 100%..
Можно ,если площадь позволяет, и в карты "поиграть"  ..Заменить обычные  на гигантские ,чтоб всё было видно..
Или мастре класс по игре в Покер.Можно его по пинципу казино закрутить..Если корпоратив человек за 100,то точно можно.А для более скромного количества нужно подумать...
Ууууу Остапа(то есть меня) понесло...Сейчас буду крутить эту темку,может чего и выкручу..

----------


## Елена Огонёк

> Алена, если МЖ каждый собирает свою команду, зачем тогда карты - никакой интриги вроде и нет. А с картами хорошая суета, да если с Олиными обнималками-целовалками -вообще супер. Я бы ещё перетанцовку разнообразила выходом сначала циферек 6-7-8-9-10, потом картинок валет-дама-король-туз, потом ещё какую-нибудь комбинацию замутила, а в конце - вся группа выходит, вот тогда будет похоже на настоящую карточную тусовку.


И в конце флеш- танец со всеми картами.На удачу и фарт по жизни для молодых.

----------


## Елена Огонёк

> Правда, вот эти стулья уже столько времени хочется, а до сих пор боюсь проводить.


А у меня такие стулья были на выкупе туфельки.[IMG]http://*********org/2737732.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

конкурс со стульями.*ненька*, Какой артистичный молодой человек!!Игровой блок,замечательный,только малость неотшлифованный. Надо подумать и можно подать вааще без накладок.Манок с картами замечательный,хочешь на пиратскую тему,хочешь,на цыганскую.Отличная идея!! Молодому человеку -100 баллов!!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

[IMG]http://*********org/2990433.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ненька

Живой букет.

----------


## Lanski

коммент про конкурс шары-линки и туалетная бумага.




> Ну очень пошло! на выпускном мона такую штуку сделать, но на свадьбе не поймут! ваще никак :)))


 полностью согласен!

----------


## matilda pititeikina

> Живой букет.


Нравится, очень. А шапочки сами шили?

----------


## Шурочка.

> Продолжаю
> Угадай по детали
> портсигар
> http://MoiDisk.ru/y97u37rrl1ft
> 
> храните деньги в сберегательной кассе
> http://MoiDisk.ru/vae5m1e9y51j
> 
> надо федя
> ...


Здравствуйте, уважаемый ЯАлекс! Я пока новичёк в работе с проектором! Будте любезны, пожалуйста, очень-очень  большое пожалуйста, обновите ссылочки...




> Предлагаю делиться идеями и наработками видео конкурсов, видео подводок и т.д.
> 
> Подводка к дискотеке http://MoiDisk.ru/dl2hwf49zq9p
> Крылатые фразы
> http://MoiDisk.ru/blwoy1ovvg0w
> http://MoiDisk.ru/j2ro2g0q8418
> 
> Конкурс Угадай по детали
> 
> ...


ЯАлекс, и эти пожалуйста...  Обновите.... :Blush2:

----------


## ненька

Вариации  на тему оркестра

----------

Anita71 (01.11.2018), Natali-S (17.07.2018), TosyaL (18.08.2017)

----------


## Шурочка.

> Вариации  на тему оркестра


 :Taunt:

----------

GULNARA (26.05.2016), Арина42 (03.03.2018), Ольга Бирюсинка (31.07.2018)

----------


## yurgesovna

вот уже пару дней предлагаю развить эту тему- я про утюг!! паяльник в задницу я уже запантентовала... есть идеи с применением бытовых электроприборов?

----------


## РТ Любовь

Оркестр - суперрский! отпад! класс! Тоже такой хочу. Я оркестры в паре вариантов проводила, но чтобы тааак - хватаю идейку. Спасибо!

----------


## matilda pititeikina

> 


Я в восторге, какая артистичность, профессиональность.

----------


## na1razok

Насчет видео конкурсов. Вспомните передачу "Устами младенца". На просторах интернета, в частности торрент-трекеры, есть все выпуски. Отгадывать слова - просто отличная штука.
Отгадать фильм по стоп-кадру.
Составить поздравление с использованием представленных слов.
Для мужчин. Изображать позы для фото, на проекторе женские позы (введите Позы для фото, найдёте массу занятных вещей).

----------


## МАНЯХА

Оркестр бомба! Если можна музыкой поделитесь...

----------


## Елена Хохлова

Кто проводил интерактив с залом как "СВОЯ ИГРА" задаешь вопрос и открываем ответы... только вот какие вопросы можно задать на свадьбу . юбилей, корпоратив.. может кто -то делает? подскажите...

----------


## Viktor Tsarev

Может кому пригодится - рубрика с конкурсами (с видео фрагментами) http://kievmusic.com.ua/category/kon...dlya-vedushhix.
Конкурсы постепенно будут добавляться.

----------


## Елена Астрахань

Я уже год провожу такой оркестр, только музыку свою сделали, и концовку меняем в зависимости от темы мероприятия. Идет на Ура!!!! Особенно группа спецэффектов. Спасибо авторам!!!! Только я дирижирую без костюма.  :Grin:

----------


## Juliya Star

Жесть!!! На танцполе беспредел((( А песня вообще убила.  :Tu:  :Jopa:

----------


## luzha

добрый вечер форумчане, я вот что взяла себе на вооружение, на маленьких свадьбах провожу конкурс "Угадай что закрашено на фото", беру просто различные свадебные фотографии и обрабатываю, а еще стараюсь несколько фотографий сделать где есть молодые (ну просто фото из соц. сетей, у некоторых детские есть) проходит на ура, всегда активно участвуют, а молодые когда себя видят усердно начинают вспоминать что там может быть)))

----------


## Лена Видьманова

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5785160m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Было представлена три ролика:
1. Как танцуют парни
2. Как танцуют девушки
3. Как танцуют пары.

Из каждого ролика взято по 6 типажей. Сначала идут парни, потом девушки и танцы парами. Это наподобие Мини-Кино-Танцы. После каждого типажа идет заставка на 14 сек, что бы участники могли повторить движения. Начало плюс танцы парней я загрузила на Ютуб.




*Ссылка на полный ролик* http://files.mail.ru/829AA4FD9F7B4F96A0E62B8337ECEE30

----------

***Lady-A*** (30.07.2018)

----------


## slobodabuh

> [IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5785160m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
> 
> Было представлена три ролика:
> 1. Как танцуют парни
> 2. Как танцуют девушки
> 3. Как танцуют пары.
> 
> Из каждого ролика взято по 6 типажей. Сначала идут парни, потом девушки и танцы парами. Это наподобие Мини-Кино-Танцы. После каждого типажа идет заставка на 14 сек, что бы участники могли повторить движения. Начало плюс танцы парней я загрузила на Ютуб.
> 
> ...


Елена, а вы не могли бы вместо слова ЛОХ другое вставить, БОТАНИК например, а то хочется провести, но боюсь обидеть народ. И если не трудно обновите ссылку, а то она уже устарела. И конечно, спасибо вам за ваши труды!!!!!!

----------


## МАНЯХА

> Я уже год провожу такой оркестр, только музыку свою сделали, и концовку меняем в зависимости от темы мероприятия. Идет на Ура!!!! Особенно группа спецэффектов. Спасибо авторам!!!! Только я дирижирую без костюма.


Если можно скиньте музыку, хочу попробовать на свадьбу. Спасибо

----------


## Лена Видьманова

> Елена, а вы не могли бы вместо слова ЛОХ другое вставить, БОТАНИК например, а то хочется провести, но боюсь обидеть народ. И если не трудно обновите ссылку, а то она уже устарела. И конечно, спасибо вам за ваши труды!!!!!!


Добрый вечер" Скину ссылку:  https://yadi.sk/d/VeGqxtPObbwXX
Там все нарезки поотдельности. Вместе соединять больше не буду, делала в трех вариантах. А вы включайте поотдельности.

----------

zemavokal (27.01.2016), Зажигай-ка (06.03.2018), Ланочка 40 (22.11.2016), макушка (16.07.2019), наталья севрюкова (24.07.2018), Успешная (04.06.2018)

----------


## Дафна&Жозефина

Друзья, активно начала внедрять проектор в работу.На юбилей хочу провести крылатые фразы из фильмов или стоп-кадр(угадать из какого фильма).Поделитесь пож-та у кого есть.Взамен отправлю свои варианты танцев на проекторе!

----------

TosyaL (18.08.2017)

----------


## Линдстедт

> .Поделитесь пож-та у кого есть


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_mCF...layer_embedded
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUtpn...layer_embedded
  и  вообще  там  много  разных  вариантов

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (04.12.2019), TosyaL (18.08.2017)

----------


## Тамадинка

Доброго времени суток всем! Брала гдето здесь для проектора викторину с бородами, но там много легко узнаваемых личностей. Вот, зделала свой вариант, может кому-то пригодится. это уже готовая презентация.
https://yadi.sk/d/GaKGau8jdRWZU

----------

Nikochka1 (09.03.2021), TosyaL (18.08.2017), Veruna (24.12.2018), zemavokal (27.01.2016), zhaneta (24.03.2018), катрин04 (24.12.2018), Леди N (19.03.2016), Линдстедт (14.12.2015), наталья севрюкова (24.01.2018), Тонюсик (01.06.2017)

----------


## Марина83

> Могу,только позже. Адрес почты?
> 
> 11
> 
> KAlinchik,чего то я тут понатыкал. Не могу удалить посты...почту вижу,отправлю.
> 
> Друзья,ребенок понажимал ,что -то,и я не могу удалить,может кто подскажет как? А то только "редактирование" или вообще только "ответ"


Доброй ночи! Не могли бы поделиться программой " кто хочет стать миллионером" . Очень давно пытаюсь понять как это можно воплотить в жизнь. Заранее благодарю

----------


## yabloko-tv

Друзья! Работаю с проектором уже 4 года. Использую его очень активно. Делаю к каждому празднику специальные заставки(как видео так и фото), конкурсы, разные изюминки с проектором и т.д. Недавно, на ИН-КУ открыл несколько тем, посвященным именно конкурсам с проектором. Заходите! http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141578, http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141620, http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141619, http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141618

----------

наталья севрюкова (24.07.2018), Николай Бугаков (06.09.2016), о-ля-ля (21.01.2018), Тонюсик (01.06.2017)

----------


## Раиса Иванова

Привет, друзья! Я новенькая на форуме, прошу меня не обижать =) 
Мне очень нравятся игры на проекторе и я познакомилась с ребятами, программистами, которые загорелись создавать такие игры. 
И я хотела бы поделиться с вами видео. Посмотрите, как вам направление? :Tender:

----------

kolibri77707 (10.07.2017), Shtychka (20.07.2020), Smetanka (20.07.2017), vz_event (28.08.2017), кап (13.05.2018), наталья севрюкова (24.01.2018)

----------


## Жар-птица

Видео викторина "Третий лишний" (Идея Алексея Рещикова и с его разрешения)

----------

nina7400 (02.06.2018), yabloko-tv (21.01.2018), елена петрова2 (22.01.2018), наталья севрюкова (24.01.2018), о-ля-ля (21.01.2018), Ольгия (21.01.2018), Ярик (24.01.2018)

----------


## МАрина Буйнаровская

Добрый вечер !!! Подскажите есть что нибудь для проектора на  День медицинского работника банкетная часть. Провожу, а в зале есть проектор!!

----------


## Матильда 1967

> Подскажите есть что нибудь для проектора на День медицинского работника банкетная часть. Провожу, а в зале есть проектор!!


Вот конкретно на день мед работника у меня нет.......Но! Мы работали в прошлом году и проводили вот такое....(кратко пишу слова).Поделили  присутствующих в зале на три-четыре команды...Подводка-все знают какой "разборчивый" почерк у врачей,иногда даже они сами не могут прочитать написанное своей рукой.....тогда на помощь приходит интуиция...Посмотрим,как это бывает..не подведет ли интуиция  сейчас.........И включаем "Караоке по-русски"-ламбада......много найти можно в инете..там песня иностранная,а слова пишутся на русском языке.

----------


## МАрина Буйнаровская

> Вот конкретно на день мед работника у меня нет.......Но! Мы работали в прошлом году и проводили вот такое....(кратко пишу слова).Поделили  присутствующих в зале на три-четыре команды...Подводка-все знают какой "разборчивый" почерк у врачей,иногда даже они сами не могут прочитать написанное своей рукой.....тогда на помощь приходит интуиция...Посмотрим,как это бывает..не подведет ли интуиция  сейчас.........И включаем "Караоке по-русски"-ламбада......много найти можно в инете..там песня иностранная,а слова пишутся на русском языке.


Спасибо большое где то такое караоке у меня есть поищу. Спасибо!!

----------


## Матильда 1967

Марина. почту глянь.......

----------

МАрина Буйнаровская (04.06.2018)

----------


## МАрина Буйнаровская

> Марина. почту глянь.......


Спасибо огромное)))

----------


## Линдстедт

Коллеги, умею (как и многие) делать фотоконкурсы и презентации. Пытаюсь делать видеоконкурсы, но пока неудачно :074:  ТО надпись на видео,то деньги просят. Я бы и заплатила, если все "по честному". Дайте ссылку, пжл, на посты с ответами на подобные вопросы или посоветуйте программы для создания видеоклипа (для чайника). Только прошу- сначала сами попробуйте, а то те программы, что были бесплатными, стали платными!

----------

